# Problems decoying birds



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

scout picture







geese starting to tornado







these geese would hang up at about 60 yards, then they would take off.[/img]


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

They might have seen your blinds.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Sask hunter said:


> They might have seen your blinds.


Or maybe it's the fact that you are hunting snow geese. Probably why it is so rewarding when they do it right.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

60 yards are you kidding me??? My group would be makin it rain, those are easy shots if you know what you are doing.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

adult birds are to damn smart...


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

These birds were the leading edge, but there were plenty of juvies mixed.
Im pretty sure the blinds were hid real well.
Maybe next time?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

could be anything..dead spot in the speakers, blinds, too smart.

Nebraska?


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

What did you do to change things up? If they hang, they are seeing something they don't like. The fun part of the game is figuring it out and then taking it out on the next group.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> 60 yards are you kidding me??? My group would be makin it rain, those are easy shots if you know what you are doing.


can i have your autograph?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> 60 yards are you kidding me??? My group would be makin it rain, those are easy shots if you know what you are doing.


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

:lol:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I really am starting to think it was the e-caller, we have the foxpro snow/crow pro, and i think they have poor sounds, we got better sounds now, ill see next time if that is the problem.
We were hunting southern SD.


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

I have had this problem several times and have never figured it out. One group will dot this and the next will come right in.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> I really am starting to think it was the e-caller, we have the foxpro snow/crow pro, and i think they have poor sounds, we got better sounds now, ill see next time if that is the problem.
> We were hunting southern SD.


so you were running just the one speaker off the foxpro?

60 yards on the very lead edge birds, id say you had most of your shiznit together; just have to fine tune the details now.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Gary Bottger said:


> What did you do to change things up? If they hang, they are seeing something they don't like. The fun part of the game is figuring it out and then taking it out on the next group.


This is exactly what makes a successful snow goose hunter IMO. The guys who can adjust on the fly are the ones who can really pile them up. If you just sit back and do nothing, you will be bird watching all day long. Then again you can try everything you can think of and pound your head off the wall over the adult birds. This is what makes the snow goose game so much fun! :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

the professor said:


> Sd snow goose killer said:
> 
> 
> > I really am starting to think it was the e-caller, we have the foxpro snow/crow pro, and i think they have poor sounds, we got better sounds now, ill see next time if that is the problem.
> ...


We ran 4 speakers off the e-caller!


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff is right, when you're out there hunting snows, regardless of where, you always have to be prepared to change things up. The only reason you should feel like you're sittin pretty is when you're really piling 'em up. Otherwise you have to be prepared to change your spread, your blind positions and the cover for them, and possibly your speaker situation. If your really work at it you'll have success. :sniper:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Could this be one of the times to move the blinds down wind, say 50 yards or so??? I have no idea, and im new at this too. :withstupid:


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

snowsforlife said:


> could be anything..dead spot in the speakers, blinds, too smart.
> 
> Nebraska?


haha nebraska thats what alot of our birdsdid haha .. theyd vortex then got closer but then take off..... kinda dumb but owell thats why they call it hunting andnot killing right?!?!?! lo idk


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

From my experience that is snow goose hunting. People that post pics. of there birds on here are posting pics. of there one good day out of the 3 or 5.. why? because we all have days where birds dont cooperate, but theres that chance of having a good day, the right weather, the right field, the reason why everyone keeps trying.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> geese would hang up at about 60 yards, then they would take off.


It happens. You can make all the adjustments in the world and it may or may not help. This is the reason I keep a couple boxes of Hevi-Steel in the blind. They can hit the 60yd barrier if they want and I'll help them the rest of the way :lol: 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Soooo did the birds flair when over the blinds or softly come over but don't commit. IF they flair when they are appraoching usually means they see your blinds or atleast something they don't like (usually the big ball from blinds). If they hang over you and slowly push off they don't like your spread. Something to them seems unnatural. Either not enough sound, not enough movement in the filed. Too much movement, and too much sounds could be a problem as well.

How do you set your blinds in your spread? Stack'em or spread'em?


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

thats why you have to have #2 through t shot in the blind i love having 70 foot pounds per pellet going at them 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

averyghg said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > 60 yards are you kidding me??? My group would be makin it rain, those are easy shots if you know what you are doing.
> ...


I remember when I had my first beer..... :lol: :lol:

But anyways, when you hunt first push birds you will run into that problem quite abit and some days 60 yard shot is all you get. So ill take that anyday, its better then haveing them hang up at 80-90. Get my drift?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Maverick said:


> Soooo did the birds flair when over the blinds or softly come over but don't commit. IF they flair when they are appraoching usually means they see your blinds or atleast something they don't like (usually the big ball from blinds). If they hang over you and slowly push off they don't like your spread. Something to them seems unnatural. Either not enough sound, not enough movement in the filed. Too much movement, and too much sounds could be a problem as well.
> 
> How do you set your blinds in your spread? Stack'em or spread'em?


They hang over and keep tornadoing, and the tornado slowly disapears.
With the blinds we 1st stacked them we found out that wasnt working, so we spread them out.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Check your Pm's...>Something's I just can't give away over the net, I PM'd you!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

How loud was your ecaller running? I know the first few years we used one we ran it WAY to loud. You kind of have to get a feel for it, but now we turn it down as the birds get closer, this has helped us finish ALOT more birds than we ever did leaving it on a set volume. I think alot of guys run the ecaller to loud, flare birds, and blame it on something else.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> 60 yards are you kidding me??? My group would be makin it rain, those are easy shots if you know what you are doing.


I agree. You gotta ball to make em fall.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> [I agree. You gotta ball to make em fall.


.[/quote]

But must be shouldering more than Two Tubes playa.

extend the mag :wink:


----------

